# Sacramento, CA PBS - KVIE Changes



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I noticed today that KVIE stopped broadcasting the National PBS-HD channel. After sending a message to their feedback form, here was their response:

---------

On July 1, we began a simulcast of our channel 6 analog service on our DT 6.1 channel. This change allows us to prepare for the time when all of our broadcasts are provided digitally and to begin understanding more about how our viewers and supporters are using our services. In February 2009, all television broadcasts will be delivered digitally, providing more choices for programming than ever before. The majority of viewers with the ability to watch digital television who have contacted us have asked that we provide our channel 6 service on our digital 6.1 channel. This now mirrors what the other local broadcasters in our market provide.


We realize that the amount of high-definition content will be reduced at first compared to what was being offered but more programs are being produced in high-definition and will be available for us to air. For instance, _Antiques Roadshow_ is currently in production for a new season and it will be in high-definition. The _NewsHour with Jim Lehrer_ plans to offer high-definition in January 2008. Programs like _NOVA_, _NATURE_, _FRONTLINE_, and _Secrets of the Dead_ are already available in high-definition.

Even for programs not available in high-definition, they will be provided in better quality now than on our analog channel 6 because they're being delivered to our viewers digitally.

We're committed to airing as much in high-definition as we can get. There are times, though, that the programs are already in our library (and hence not in high-def). For now, much of the programming will still be in standard definition 4x3 - letterbox, not SD anamorphic widescreen. The only way we can air either SD 4x3 or SD 4x3 Letterbox on 6.1 is up-in converted pillar-box mode. The up-converted image does not fill the width of the 16x9 screen. But because the content was sent to us in letterbox to begin with, the up-converted image also does not fill the height of the screen either. 
We're hoping moving forward we'll be able to record more and more of the HD or SD anamorphic versions of our existing library titles of SD Letterbox programs. This would be well before the analog cutover in February '09.

----------

Just keeping all in the loop.

pf


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm OCD I think, because it bugged me that 6 and 6-1 were different  even though I had some extra shows to pick from.

Thanks for helping me out KVIE!


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

What they did here in Missouri is KOZK runs OPT on 21-1 (SD feed) and PBS-HD on 21-2 with Create on 21-3.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Look up the word "spin" in the dictionary and you will see a reference to the KVIE email

A classic!


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Nick said:


> Look up the word "spin" in the dictionary and you will see a reference to the KVIE email
> 
> A classic!


That is what I was thinking exactly. While I think that a simulcast is the right decision, run the shows in HD when they are broadcast that way. "Capitol Fourth" last night was supposed to be in HD. But it looked like a poor anamorphic letterbox crop job to me.

At least PBS-HD was running most of its programming in HD. And what was in letterbox crop looked decent. Have a recording setup for History Detectives and there is a huge difference in picture quality between the simulcast and PBS-HD.

Not enough bandwidth to run the HD thread as well. There are already two multicast channels at 480p. I think they are tapped out.

ah well. Guess when you don't join as a member you have no right to complain.

pf


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

My local PBS station also transmits a HD signal that varies most of the time that differs from the analog signal. Will D* be providing the PBS HD channel nationally with the new birds?


----------

